# gli teneva un piede sulla testa



## zipp404

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de lire le roman _La noia_ de Moravia.  Je ne comprends pas très bien le sens de l’espression figurée *gli teneva un piede sulla testa* dans le contexte suivant.  Je me demande comment traduire cette expression en français et comment la paraphraser en italien, c'est à dire comment la rendre en italien avec d’autres mots afin d’en préciser, d’en comprendre la signification. 

 Voici le contexte auquel cette expresion appartient:

Mi avvicinai al quadro ... Vi si vedeva ... Cecilia nuda, investita di una luce spettrale, a cavallo di una oscura forma umana tratteggiata carponi. [Il pittore del quadro], per dare un'idea del trionfo di Cecilia, non aveva trovato di meglio che farle alzare in aria una mano vittoriosa, mentre con l'altra stringeva la collotola dell'informe calibano che le serviva di cavalcatura. [La vedova del defunto pittore guardava anche lei il quadro e disse:] "Lo sai lei [professore] chi è l'uomo che sta a quattro zampe? Non si capisce perché la faccia non si vede bene; ma io lo so.  [É] Lui, stesso, mio marito.  Lei forse non crederà [professore] che dipingendosi in questo modo [mio marito, il pittore] abbia voluto, per così dire, _far capire che quella ragazza *gli teneva un piede sulla testa*_? Niente affatto. Lo faceva sul serio ... Lui si metteva a quattro zampe, lei gli saliva sulla schiena e lui saltava di quà e di là, per lo studio ... Li ho visti io, con questi miei occhi.."

Voici comment j'ai traduit la phrase en français et comment j’ai en rendu la paraphrase en italien, mais je ne suis pas sûr si, en le faisant, j’ai saisi le sens du texte original:

"Lei forse non crederà che dipingendosi in questo modo abbia voluto, per così dire, _far capire che quella ragazza *gli teneva un piede sulla testa*_? Niente affatto. Lo faceva sul serio ..."

*1.* Peut-être vous ne croirez pas que en se peignant, en se représentant de cette façon il ait voulu insinuer, faire entendre, pour ainsi dire, que cette jeune fille *l'obligeait à agir contre son gré / le dominait / l'avait sous sa coupe?* Pas du tout.  Il le faisat au sérieux ... 

*2.* "Lei forse non crederà che dipingendosi in questo modo abbia voluto, per così dire, far capire che quella ragazza *lo costringeva, l'obbligava, lo forzava a farlo contro il suo volere, lo sottometteva al volere di lei con prepotenza, lo maltrattava*? Niente affatto. [Lui] Lo faceva sul serio ...


_Merci d’avance!_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zippy ,
Je pense que le sens de "la ragazza gli teneva un piede sulla testa" est bien comme tu l'avais compris, à savoir "elle l'obligeait à agir contre son gré", mais, comme je n'ai jamais vu ni entendu cette expression, il vaudrait mieux attendre qu'un madrelingua le confirme. Ils ne sont hélas pas nombreux à venir jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce forum Fr-It. Espérons donc...
                                           Matou.

PS Félicitations, ton français est toujours excellent


----------



## zipp404

Bonjour Matou, piacere di rivederti!

Moi aussi je pense que celui c'est en effect le sens de l'espression. Le sens s'approche ou est analogue à celui des expressions _mettere i piedi sul collo a uno_ ou_ mettersi qualcuno sotto i piedi _qui signifient _avoir quelqu'un sous la coupe_.  

Il senso è analogo a quello delle locuzioni _mettere i piedi sul collo a uno_ e _mettersi qualcuno sotto i piedi, _ossia _sottometterlo con prepotenza, dominarlo, o maltrattarlo._


----------



## alfaalfa

`





matoupaschat said:


> elle l'obligeait à agir contre son gré"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao Zippo e Matou.

Sono d'accordo anch'io con l'interpretazione di Zippo.
Quanto alla possibile parafrasi, non è da sottovalutare il fatto che l'espressione "_gli teneva un piede sulla testa" _che, sia detto fra parentesi, mi ricorda l'immagine biblica della minaccia di Dio al serpente e la promessa che ci sarebbe sempre stata inimicizia fra lui e la donna, la quale gli avrebbe schiacciato il capo con il piede, è, nel brano in esame, tanto "figurata" quanto—dopo la rivelazione della moglie del pittore—"reale, concreta, propria".
Ora, il problema sta nel trovare un giro di parole che si attagli tanto al momento nel testo in cui il lettore ritiene che la frase sia da prendere in senso figurato quanto al momento della "rivelazione" finale, in cui si verifica il _bouleversement_ e l'espressione va intesa in senso proprio. 

GS


----------



## alfaalfa

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> mi ricorda l'immagine biblica della minaccia di Dio al serpente e la promessa che ci sarebbe sempre stata inimicizia fra lui e la donna, la quale gli avrebbe schiacciato il capo con il piede,


@ zipp


----------

